
Chasing the man who caught the storm - rmason
https://longreads.com/2018/04/11/chasing-the-man-who-caught-the-storm-an-interview-with-brantley-hargrove/
======
rmason
It’s kind of hard to explain but tornadoes are both scary as hell but magical.
I never chased one but have been out walking farmers fields in my previous
career as an agronomist and seen a few come down. Almost every instinct in
your body says run yet you stand there for a moment dumbfounded at the sheer
beauty of the beast.

